# Antibiotic for UTI?



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Ella has had blood in her pee for 4 days now. I work for a vet and he can get the antibiotic in for me so I won't have to pay for an office visit. Can anyone tell me what antibiotic is used to treat UTI's, since I'm HOPING that's what it is?


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

Honestly without knowing exactly the cause of the blood its best not for anyone here who are not vets to recommend a drug even if they have had a hedgehog with such issues, your hedgehog should be examined with the needed tests run to ensure hedgie gets the right medicine and the right dosages.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

figured that's what i'd get. and you're right. anyone have any general idea on how much an office visit & urinalysis cost?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

it varies from vet to vet so you need to call them and ask


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Couldn't you just ask the vet you work for?


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

I work for a small town vet that doesn't have experience with exotics of any kind. Ella has an appointment today in half an hour so I guess I will find out then what's going on. thanks all. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Just got back from the vet. they're thinking, as I suspected, UTI or bladder infection. Prescribed .2mg of Baytril twice a day for 2 weeks. She's VERY huffy so we'll see how this goes. Any advice on giving oral meds to a fussy girl?


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

put the syringe in the corner of her mouth and just give it to her, make sure she doesn't spit it out though & then give her a treat after sometimes the meds are also flavored so she might like it. Hope your little girl feels better soon.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Did they do a urine draw directly from the bladder to rule out uterine bleeding? Its the only way to tell between a UTI and a uterine issue.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

no they didn't. they wanted to try the antibiotic since they would have to put her under to do a urine draw and they didn't wanna do that if they didn't have to.


----------

